# soft ammo



## stav (Oct 28, 2010)

I have recently been experimenting with a soft slingshot ammo with great results! As my son is only eight and too young for airsoft skirmishes/ paintball etc, this new soft ammo is has been great to use for our own skirmishes. Does the forum think that this could be a move in the right direction for slingshot themed senarios????


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

They sell soft balls for slingshots at sports authority. Right in with all the trumark stuff.


----------



## stav (Oct 28, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> They sell soft balls for slingshots at sports authority. Right in with all the trumark stuff.


is that the larger sponge type with the kids slingshots?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

stav said:


> They sell soft balls for slingshots at sports authority. Right in with all the trumark stuff.


is that the larger sponge type with the kids slingshots?
[/quote]

They are made out of rubber. But squishy. Let me see if I can find them online.


----------



## sanjay (Feb 26, 2010)

I think a small nerf ball with a steel bb in the center would be perfect for kids. The bb would give it mass so it can achieve decent velocity, but the nerf would make it safe to shoot at people.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Regardless of the ammo, eye protection is called for.


----------



## stav (Oct 28, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> Regardless of the ammo, eye protection is called for.


I agree and maybe face protection, but the ammo we are using is eco friendly and safe to use ,there are no bb's or hard surfaces, that could cause injury.the ammo will also biodegrade! Lets remember we are trying to make this fun and safe for kids and adults and mother nature.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

With Nerf balls, I'd be more concerned about the bands or a fork tip coming loose and hitting the shooter in the eye. A face slap is unpleasant, but the loss of an eye would be catastrophic, especially for a kid. Ask Jörg, he took a band to the eye and nearly lost the use of it.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

You could always make a light band set and shoot airsoft bb's.


----------



## stav (Oct 28, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> You could always make a light band set and shoot airsoft bb's.


Not a bad idea, but my 8 yr old is using a marksman slingshot with no problems at the moment I think if you follow manufacturers instructions you should be all right. The main point i am trying to make if you guys can bare with me is do you think this concept has any potential? And If so where do we go from here?


----------



## Deimos (Dec 24, 2009)

tried reballs for paintball markers yet?


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

stav said:


> do you think this concept has any potential? And If so where do we go from here?


I think you might be able to make soft and more or less safe projectiles. It will probably end up looking something like sponge balls or wiffle balls. They will be large like ping pong balls but more able to return to shape.

The problem you will have is once you give it mass so it can pick up some momentum to it becomes a potential injury hazard.

Momentum is limited by the knock down energy that might break a window or a TV. Even then you have to limit penetration, and that means a large surface area and deformable, energy absorbent material. Maybe that super energy absorber they put in Asics trainers is a starting point.

Presuming that all this works and you match it to the right lightweight bands, then it might make a reasonable toy, but no toymaker will pick it up because of liability concerns.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

rolled up aluminum foil, barnett plastic shot and face shield.


----------



## stav (Oct 28, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> do you think this concept has any potential? And If so where do we go from here?


I think you might be able to make soft and more or less safe projectiles. It will probably end up looking something like sponge balls or wiffle balls. They will be large like ping pong balls but more able to return to shape.

The problem you will have is once you give it mass so it can pick up some momentum to it becomes a potential injury hazard.

Momentum is limited by the knock down energy that might break a window or a TV. Even then you have to limit penetration, and that means a large surface area and deformable, energy absorbent material. Maybe that super energy absorber they put in Asics trainers is a starting point.

Presuming that all this works and you match it to the right lightweight bands, then it might make a reasonable toy, but no toymaker will pick it up because of liability concerns.
[/quote]
You seem to know your stuff my friend, thankyou for your comment. The ammo we are using is around 15mm and as far as we know it does not hurt as much as say an airsoft pellet, we will keep everyone up to date and once again thankyou everyone for your valued feedback, if anyone has any questions please add a comment on this page, thanks!!!!


----------

